# Charger



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm looking for a onboard 24v charger but not sure what to purchase. I will be running agm batteries. Anyone have any advise on brands?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.batterystuff.com/articles/boat-battery-chargers.htm


----------

